# Spec V heater ?



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

Hydor theo is what I use.Fits in the pump compartment without the suction cups.I have a 50 because of our climate and the proximity of the spec to the window,but I'm sure a 25 would do it as well.

If you're concerned about a failure,I would definitely go with the 25 watt,they usually fail because they stay on,and a 25 would give you more time to catch it.


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I use the same heater in both of my spec vs. I hide them in the pump compartment and poke a couple of small holes in the return tube


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm using a Aqueon Pro placed in the actual tank part. Right now Aqueon Pro's are my go to heater, nothing better.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

put it in pump compartment


----------



## ryry2012 (May 30, 2015)

I use a Aqueon Pro 50W in my Spec V. It has never overheated the tank.


----------



## Bunnybear_05 (Dec 6, 2014)

ryry2012 said:


> I use a Aqueon Pro 50W in my Spec V. It has never overheated the tank.


I have one of those from my past hospital tanks that I'm testing out in a 5gallon bucket to see how it works


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

I recently had a Hydor Theo stick on after just over a year and a half of use and two years of ownership. Unfortunately it was in a work tank and stuck on over the weekend boiling the lone betta in the tank. That being said, I know this can happen to any heater this just happens to be the only time it has happened to me.


----------



## Bunnybear_05 (Dec 6, 2014)

I bought the hydro 25 watt one. It's set to 75 but is reading 77.5 on the digital thermometer. It's slowly gotten up to that thru out the day. I'll see the light go off and the temp go down a half degree and it will kick back on again. 
I'll leave it be unless it gets higher then 78. 
My tank started the day off at 73.5 before I added the heater. 
Hopefully it stays at that. I have it in the main part of the tank ( I wanted it to get as much surface contact and I'm not not comfortable with the filter flow to stick the heater in that compartment )


----------

